# random "Could not find this item" errors when moving files



## deleted09042012 (Mar 29, 2012)

I am having a very strange problem, and hope someone can help me out with it.:sigh:
If i try to cut and paste a file or folder, i receive the following error:
[It started doing this after i applied a update to .net 3.5 from windows update. After i did that, i started getting this.]
------------------
Item Not Found

Could not find this item

this is no longer located in [Insert path here]. Verify the item's location
and try again.

[Insert file name / folder name here]
Type:
Size:
Date modified:

Try Again Cancel
------------------
If i select cancel, nothing happens[which is normal, no error there].
But if i select try again, the file or folder is moved.
Also, if i choose to create a new folder, and try to change the name from 'new folder', to 'a' for example i also get the could not find this item error.
If i then select try again, the folder is then renamed.
Even stranger is that this happening seemingly at random, for instance i can cut/paste files from my desktop to anywhere else with no problem.
BUT, even on my desktop, the error comes up when renaming a new folder.

I would like to point out that i am running windows 7 x64, i am the only user [making me the system admin user account], & indexing is turned off.
Never seen windows do this before, and even running a full virus scan [avast], and running CCleaner have not helped.
Running chkdsk.exe does not find anything wrong with the drive either.

For now, i have resorted to copy / paste, then delete the originals when done.
Why would i have to push 'try again' just to rename a folder, or cut and paste some files??
Anyone care to take a stab?:banghead:


----------



## shawnpb (May 30, 2010)

Boot in to safe mode by tapping the F8 button while you see the machine name logo splash screen. Select Safe mode login then try copying and pasting files again or renaming them. Do you get the same results?


----------



## deleted09042012 (Mar 29, 2012)

Yes, i get the same error in safe mode.
And as a note, the error is with cut/paste.. copy/paste works fine.
Sorry i could not reply sooner, got busy with stuff to do around the house.
[have since rebooted into normal mode, if you need any more info from a safe mode session let me know.]

Please also note that i am on a dial up connection.
I really should have mentioned this in my first post, but if it matters any, this was a upgrade from windows vista, not a fresh install.


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi, could we see this reg key, go to start search and type:- cmd, right click on the returned cmd.exe and select "run as administrator" at the prompt copy paste:-


```
reg query "HKLM\System\CurrentControlSet\Control\Filesystem" > 0 & notepad 0
```
 press enter

copy notepad outcome here.


----------



## deleted09042012 (Mar 29, 2012)

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\System\CurrentControlSet\Control\Filesystem
DisableDeleteNotification REG_DWORD 0x0
SymlinkLocalToLocalEvaluation REG_DWORD 0x1
SymlinkLocalToRemoteEvaluation REG_DWORD 0x1
SymlinkRemoteToLocalEvaluation REG_DWORD 0x0
SymlinkRemoteToRemoteEvaluation REG_DWORD 0x0
Win31FileSystem REG_DWORD 0x0
Win95TruncatedExtensions REG_DWORD 0x1
NtfsAllowExtendedCharacter8dot3Rename REG_DWORD 0x0
NtfsBugcheckOnCorrupt REG_DWORD 0x0
NtfsDisableCompression REG_DWORD 0x0
NtfsDisableEncryption REG_DWORD 0x0
NtfsDisableLastAccessUpdate REG_DWORD 0x1
NtfsDisableVolsnapHints REG_DWORD 0x2
NtfsEncryptPagingFile REG_DWORD 0x0
NtfsMemoryUsage REG_DWORD 0x0
NtfsMftZoneReservation REG_DWORD 0x0
NtfsQuotaNotifyRate REG_DWORD 0xe10
UdfsCloseSessionOnEject REG_DWORD 0x1
UdfsSoftwareDefectManagement REG_DWORD 0x0
NtfsDisable8dot3NameCreation REG_DWORD 0x0


O.K.


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi, open regedit and navigate to:-

NtfsAllowExtendedCharacter8dot3Rename REG_DWORD 0x0, highlight this value and change the 0 to1, restart computer.


----------



## deleted09042012 (Mar 29, 2012)

I hate to tell you, but there is no change.
Same error on cut/paste. Same error on renaming folders.
Checked regedit again, the value i changed [HKLM\System\CurrentControlSet\Control\Filesystem NtfsAllowExtendedCharacter8dot3Rename] is still 1.
Now i am starting to worry.:frown:


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi, your problem is unusual the 8.3 problem doesn't appear to apply, you can safely revert the reg entry to 0. Go to start search and type:- cmd, right click on the returned cmd.exe and select "run as administrator" at the prompt type:-


```
sfc/scannow
```
(press enter)

System File checker will run takes awhile let us know what it say's.


----------



## deleted09042012 (Mar 29, 2012)

I have sfc running, and am going to bed.
By the way, i had to run sfc -scannow, instead of sfc\scannow ::
C:\Windows\system32>sfc\scannow
The system cannot find the path specified.

C:\Windows\system32>sfc -scannow

Beginning system scan. This process will take some time.

Will post back what it says tommarow.:grin:


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi, yes I hit the back slash, should be the / slash.


----------



## deleted09042012 (Mar 29, 2012)

C:\Windows\system32>sfc/scannow

Beginning system scan. This process will take some time.

Beginning verification phase of system scan.
Verification 100% complete.

Windows Resource Protection did not find any integrity violations.

O.K. then, there you go.. Now what should we try?


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi, go to start search and type eventvwr.msc press enter expand the windows logs and see if any events shed some light on this, as I said unusual behavior difficult to diagnose.

In addition win + r key type msconfig "services" check "hide all ms services" and uncheck those that you see inc av and malware for the moment, restart computer, do not use internet and see if the problem continues. Post back.


----------



## deleted09042012 (Mar 29, 2012)

I have hid all ms services and disabled everything else and rebooted.
I opened event viewer, expanded windows logs, and then made a new folder on my desktop, right click, rename, "testing" enter..
Error is still there.
No new entry was made in event viewer that i could tell.
I then made event viewer's window cover about half the desktop, and selected "event Viewer (Local)".
Keeping an eye on the "Summary of Administrative Events" section, i then made another new folder on my desktop, right click, rename, "testing123" enter..
Same error.. Nothing added to event viewer's "Summary of Administrative Events" section.
Both folders have been deleted.
I was not connected to the internet during this.
All non-Microsoft services are still stopped.

I have updated Spybot - Search and Destroy, and have run a scan with it.
No threats found, so i do not think we are dealing with malware...i hope.:ermm:
[If it is, it has been pretty sneaky, managing to get around avast and sbybot]
Have just discovered a tool called "Hijack This!" , am about to download it.:thumb:


----------



## deleted09042012 (Mar 29, 2012)

I have been dealing with this issue for over a week now.
No reply in a week from my last post..
If this site had a "rate this user" , or "how helpful was this user" function, i
would be temped to rate jenae 3/10...
When you ask someone to do something, and they faithfully do it, expecting help in return, you should _not _take a week to get back to them.
Even a quick PM to let me know you at least read the message would have been appreciated.
Such service experience from a site representative/moderator does not go towards building good trust in the users of the site.

I humbly ask that this thread be closed.

I have decided the solution to my problem is best solved by a fresh re-install.
I have also decided that there are more helpful places to request help then here, that do not leave you hanging for a week.
Henceforth i am leaving techsupportforum.


----------

